# clomid slimmer !



## keepsmiling

this is a thread for anyone who is on clomid or who recelty has been on clomid 

ill update this tread with everyones weightloss 
:hug:

keepsmiling
weight 13 stone 3 185 lbs
height 5 foot 5
bmi 30.4
goal 12 stone by xmas



smile4me
weight 10 stone 140lb
height 5 foot 7
bmi21.7
goal to lose 10lb

caz&bob
weight 12 stone 168lbs
height 5 foot
bmi 32.7
goal to lose 3 stone by the new year

ttcbaby117
weight 10stone 6 146lbs
height 5 foot 6
bmi 23.4
goal to lose 15lb

fallen angel
weight 13 stone 5 187lbs
height 5 foot 6
bmi 29.9
goal to get to 12 stone

lisa84
weight 13 stone 182lbs *current weight 12stone 10 178lbs bmi 32.2*
height 5 foot 2 
bmi 33
goal to lose weight off hips


daviess3
weight 11stone 6 160lbs
height 5 foot 8
bmi 24.1
goal to get to 10 stone 

35_smiling
weight 13 stone 8
height 5 foor 4 190lbs
bmi 32.5
goal to get down to 130lbs


----------



## Smile4me

YAY you did it! I'm excited so should we put our height/weight/goal?


----------



## keepsmiling

i wasnt sure wot to put on there,,, shall we put it in lbs?
or stones? or kgs lol 
also how do i do colours?
x


----------



## Smile4me

Maybe lbs stones and klgs both as we track differently according to region.
Colors? like font? just choose the font color on the top of the Text box you are typing in.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv gone mine x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah this is a great idea....damn clomid made me so big...I mean I already needed to lose 10lbs but to have gained another 10.....ok so here we go!


----------



## keepsmiling

rigt iv done mine,, if u tel me ur particulars ill write them up,, and if we lose each week, ill write current weigh loss beside it too
xx
we def need to encourage each other xx


----------



## Smile4me

ok so we need to start so here goes, ,,,,,, nervously admitting

Smile4me
5 foot 7 
Weight 140 :(
Gained 10lbs on Clomid
Day 1 Journal
Yogurt for Breakfast
Lunch: Indian food BAD BAD BAD but DH came up to have lunch with me at work.
Dinner: Probably not going to eat it :)


----------



## keepsmiling

wots ur goal smile?xx


----------



## caz & bob

il put all mine in tomoz no time now hun xxx


----------



## Smile4me

My goal is to lose 10 lbs.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok here are my stats.....

ttcbaby117
Height - 5' 6"
Weight 146 lbs 

I gained 10 lbs on clomid!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh and I would love to lose 15 lbs.


----------



## keepsmiling

ur alla bunch of skinny minis lol x


----------



## caz & bob

ty kel hun xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I told ya hun, I lost 75 pounds 7 years ago after my last baby :0)


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh i didnt no tht, hjpw did u do it xx


----------



## Smile4me

Cut my carb intake down significantly. I was on about 20 -30 carbs per day ,,,, NOT healthy at all but I lost the weight and I've been lucky to keep it off well.... until Clomid came along... ;-) I wouldn't mind if it was pregnancy just not medicine. I ate ALOT of eggs, meat, cheese, and salads.


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh wow,,, tbh i dnt eat too many cards relly,, but maybe i need to but them down
so r we goin 2 weigh every monday morning xx


----------



## Smile4me

OK every Monday morning and not a day before ... I have been checking daily, Killing myself over the weight gain and the not being pregnant and it sucks! So now we have something to take our minds off of it right? We will be skinny and happy and pregnant ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh def,,, 
i lost enuff weight to get on the clomid,, and if fs decides to weigh me soon and im not the same weight, he wil hit the roof x


----------



## Fallen Angel

I lost 50lbs at the beginning of this year and my inspiration was getting married in April this year and also I knew my BMI had to be below 30 for IVF.

BUT, since losing our little Angel, Douglas on 23rd July I've piled on 17lbs again through comfort eating :( Not a happy bunny, very disappointed at myself.

I didn't know Clomid caused weight gain though????

I've got to admit, I'm a bit apprehensive about dieting, etc., whilst trying to conceive though :?

I'm currently 13st 5lbs (was 15st 10lbs in January)
I was 12st 2lbs before losing baby when I was training for a triathlon.

I'd like to get back to 12st initially and then maybe down to 12stone, but to be honest, conceiving is my number 1 priority right now, I'm not unhappy at the weight I am, just frustrated at my comfort eating and undoing all my hard work :(

I'll post up a before and after pic in a bit...


----------



## Fallen Angel

Let's see if I can inspire myself again by posting my before and after pics...

*BEFORE*
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/FrancesHamiltonBEFORE.jpg

*AFTER *
https://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/FallenAngelFran/Franonbikecompressed-1.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

wow u look good hun,, wots ur height and il post it
x


----------



## Fallen Angel

I'm 5' 6" chick, thanks x
BMI 30.2 :(


----------



## keepsmiling

ur bmi is 29.9 actully lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv used the same bmi calculater for usall lol xx


----------



## Fallen Angel

Excellent :)


----------



## Lisa84

Ok ok right so here goes.....gulp...

Lisa84
5ft 2in
13 stone :(
BMI 33.3

By xmas i hope to lose a stone and some of my hips and bum haha i would like to gain a bean :)

diet of choice is slimming world

please can i weight myself on a Wednesday coz thats when i go to fat club xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh thats fine lisa

ur the first one to weigh in

ur bmi is 33 not 33,3 lol,,, instant.3 loss lol


----------



## daviess3

Gulp!! I have put on 1stone 6lbs to date!!!! From 5months on clomid currently 11stone 6lbs always always been 10st!! I'm 5ft 8 by way! Unsure of bmi how do u all no this!! Lol would like to be 9 stone but would settle for 10 any tips??


----------



## Smile4me

That's why we are all here ladies no more Gulps :) We can do it!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

iv put u on the frong page daviess xx


----------



## keepsmiling

day 1
breakie 2 slices of whilemal bread with low fat butter
lunch small beef stew lots of veggies
dinner, pork steak with veg x


----------



## Smile4me

Day 1
oatmeal green tea

grapefruit juice turkey sammy, veggie straws, 2 rice cakes

Weight Watchers for Dinner


----------



## keepsmiling

well done,, iv had no snacks today which is good for me,, my next aim is to drink more water xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, I've been trying to do that too... I know it will reallly help control the appetite and it is good for you but UGH I have to use the bathroom 20 times a day already :0)


----------



## ttcbaby117

um can anyone explain how much a stone it?

Did my run today....and my heart monitor said I burned 638 calories...so today so far I have had....

Egg whites on 1 piece of WW Toast

4 oz salmon with salad


----------



## 35_Smiling

Here's mine:

35smiling
weight: 190lbs
Height: 5" 4"
BMI: 32.7 (30.0 or more is considered Obese) OMFG!
Goal: 130 (that was back before my mc...so want to be back there again)

What I ate today??
Breakfast: 1/2 fresh grapefruit with one whole wheat toast
Lunch: 2 scrambled egg with string beans with low-fat cottage cheese
Dinner: 2 broiled chickens with cabbage, string beans and green peppers

So tell me how often we should post with our weight and bmi? daily?


----------



## keepsmiling

i think we shud update weekly,, most of us re doin it on a monday morning, if u want to do the same


----------



## keepsmiling

smiling,, ur bmi is 32,5,, iv used the same one for us all
xx


----------



## daviess3

how do u all no ur bmi???? i want to no mine!!! didntt have good day!! chips at lunch but baked potato for dinner!


----------



## keepsmiling

@ daviesbursbis 24.1 
I got them all from the same nhs websiteto make it fair


I took my do on a walk tonight but omg I'm soo bloated I colud barely button my coat up :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> smiling,, ur bmi is 32,5,, iv used the same one for us all xx

keepsmiling:
Well thanks now i feel worst! I am super duper Obesed!:cry:


----------



## keepsmiling

im not far off tho hun, anyway doesnt matter cos we will be alot slimmer soon xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

can you do both weights in stone and bounds? I don't have a clue what stone means besides what little boys like throwing at each other...


----------



## keepsmiling

will do give me 5 minsX


----------



## keepsmiling

done it xx


----------



## Lisa84

Had my first fat club weigh in this week ladies and ive lost 4lbs :) :) yey!!! 12st 10 now :) :) xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Lisa84 that's fabulous!!
I wanted to check the scale soooo bad this morning, but I didn't... I will wait until Monday :) So far so good, no Clomid snacking...HA!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa that is great news!!!! woohoo!!!!

Well did a 4 mile run the past 2 mornings...is running ok in the 2ww?


----------



## keepsmiling

i think its ok as lon as u dnt overdo it xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hellooo everyone! How are we doing! I see some progress thus far KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES!:happydance::hugs::happydance:




Lisa84 said:


> Had my first fat club weigh in this week ladies and ive lost 4lbs :) :) yey!!! 12st 10 now :) :) xx

good for you lisa! woohoo keep up the good work!:happydance:


Smile4me said:


> Yay Lisa84 that's fabulous!!
> I wanted to check the scale soooo bad this morning, but I didn't... I will wait until Monday :) So far so good, no Clomid snacking...HA!

smile I know what you mean...now usually i stand on my scale first thing every morning before in my birthday suit. BUT as agreed Monday is the day! 
I stumbled across this site called scarsdale medical diet sooo i went to the book store and purchased the book and wow the book is NOTHING what they advertised on the internet. it explains all the ins and outs and gosh i am not even hungry with the meals! sooo fat lost here i go.. 


ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa that is great news!!!! woohoo!!!!
> Well did a 4 mile run the past 2 mornings...is running ok in the 2ww?

ttc not sure...sorry..but i don't think it will hurt tho...


----------



## keepsmiling

its good to c a few of us keep popping on here,, im due af in a cpule of days and im quite bloated so wnt be suprised if i dnt lose this week xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - I am with ya....I love to jump on the scale....hahaha...but have been trying to only do it 2x a week....hahahahaa....I cant bring myself to 1x per week.


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> smile - I am with ya....I love to jump on the scale....hahaha...but have been trying to only do it 2x a week....hahahahaa....I cant bring myself to 1x per week.

it hurts to see the scale there so when i woke up today it was GONE! my hubby left a message on the spot it was and said you "gone on vacation until Monday, Nov.1" girl i could have hurt my hubby haa haa:haha:


keepsmiling said:


> its good to c a few of us keep popping on here,, im due af in a cpule of days and im quite bloated so wnt be suprised if i dnt lose this week xxx

i am due tomorrow Oct.30 but it better not evev show up!:coffee:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm due on tomorrow too acording to my 12 day lp we shal c wot happens xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

35_Smiling said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> smile - I am with ya....I love to jump on the scale....hahaha...but have been trying to only do it 2x a week....hahahahaa....I cant bring myself to 1x per week.
> 
> it hurts to see the scale there so when i woke up today it was GONE! my hubby left a message on the spot it was and said you "gone on vacation until Monday, Nov.1" girl i could have hurt my hubby haa haa:haha:
> 
> 
> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> its good to c a few of us keep popping on here,, im due af in a cpule of days and im quite bloated so wnt be suprised if i dnt lose this week xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i am due tomorrow Oct.30 but it better not evev show up!:coffee:Click to expand...


35 that is hilarious! What a supportive dh!

Well I weighed myself early...lost 2 lbs this week! whoop whoop! I will weigh again on monday just to make sure I dont put it back on over the weekend but I shouldnt....


----------



## Smile4me

YAY TTC congrats on the 2 pounds hun, I have no news, didn't lose a thing!
Can't imagine I would have as we had date night Friday night with drinks and Saturday night pizza.. This is a new week, had two rice cakes for breakfast and I'm having a turkey burger no bun with baked lays for lunch.


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow i gained but try me i will lose it next monday! 
191.4lbs this morning


----------



## TennisGal

Hi Ladies,

Am not currently on Clomid - but I had it to conceive DD. Just a quick question, as I found I gained weight with it...do you think it just made you put on weight 'naturally' (just from taking it), or through being more hungry and snacking? I think it made me hungrier - but would be interested to hear your stories (as I may need it sometime in the future...)

TG :flower:


----------



## Smile4me

I find myself hungrier on clomid,,,, like ALL the time.

35 hun, AF came for you that's why you weigh a lil more today,,,, no worries, We will lose some lbs this week!!


----------



## daviess3

Put on 2lbs this week haha not good but been eating my weight in food!! couldnt help it this weeks a new week!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok well I managed not to gain any of the weight back this weekend so I did officially lose 2 lbs last week! whoop whoop....I have vacation next week so I hope I wont put any one, though I think that is a pipe dream!


----------



## ttcbaby117

tennisgal, I think it just made me more hungry...and I have no willpower!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> tennisgal, I think it just made me more hungry...and I have no willpower!!!!!

ha ha ha come ttc you can do lol:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i cheated to day had rum & rasion huggin doz ice cream Mmmm gosh i ate it so slow because not sure when i will be treating myself again...lol


----------



## Lisa84

I have put on 2lbs this week :( it isnt a shock coz ive been bad!!

Back on it tomorrow xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I didnt lose any this week but I didnt gain any...holding strong at 144...I guess I should be happy for that!


----------



## Smile4me

I think I lost 2 pounds according to my doctors scale Friday....
so 138 but let's see how next Monday goes because I did horrible over the weekend. :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

i weighed in at 189.6lbs. 

I haven't been on the diet plan to much but will start once i feel up to eating again.

Have a great day all and keep up to good work!


----------



## 35_Smiling

well i think i just gained on the two pounds today lol i guess we will see on Monday...


----------



## daviess3

I lost 3 pounds??? didnt feel bloated at all this week but yesterday started but apart from a fry up been good!!xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:happydance: good for you davies!!

well i can't say much for me..i knew i lost out over the week-end big time since my wedding anniversary...i weigh in at 192.6 wooo 

Sooo i am starting the Scarsdale Medical Diet TODAY! lets see how good i am for this week.


----------



## Smile4me

Not sure ladies since I started AF I'm not going to weigh myself til she's gone but I will keep you posted as soon as .....


----------



## kka

Can i join please??????

KKA
I am 5ft 3in
Weight 163lbs
BMI 28.9
I would like to lose 10lbs by christmas

I am so excited to start this!!! I really need to get my tread mill working. YAY weight loss


----------



## Smile4me

welcome kka :) Yes, I am with ya, I want to lose at least 5 pounds before Xmas :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

well i need to lose more then both of you togehter! gosh i am almost 200lbs! argg


----------



## kka

We can do it..... I have faith. 10 pounds lighter here i come.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - I have been on vacation and kinda still am....so I have not been weighing myself.....I will weigh again when I get home on Sunday....congrats to all the weight loss and keep up the good work!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc no excuse they have scales in the hotels! :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hee hee i just ate a WHOLE LOBSTER at Lobster Pot yesterday it was a Lobster Thermidor with mashed potatos and mix vegi! OMG i racked it! Mmmm so there goes the diet :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

o why when i plan a diet people wants to invite me out for dinner or brunch...goin to brunch today at 10:30 it will be hard to follow my diet today :cry: because i am weak around all that food....


----------



## winston83

Okay girls I'm coming to join u I just got weighed for first time since I left my slimming club and I have gone from 141 up to 219 I am gutted although I'm really tall so I'm still only a size 14 I feel like the bloody marshmallow man from ghostbusters lol I want to be bk in my lovely size 12 clothes again &#58385;


----------



## Lisa84

Bring it on hun!!!

Which slimming club do u use? xx


----------



## winston83

I was using slimming world can't believe I have put everything I lost bk on grr but I'm determined to get it all bk off xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well finger crossed for u. I do Slimmin World and luurvve it :) x


----------



## kka

Im here to report my Monday morning weigh in. I am 160.6 which is good but i always fluctuate between 160-163 so now is gonna be the hard part.


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi ladies i did pretty good i guess with all the eating i somehow lost 4lbs.. i was 192 and today i am 188.6lbs still got lots to go...arggg

keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## winston83

35_Smiling said:


> hi ladies i did pretty good i guess with all the eating i somehow lost 4lbs.. i was 192 and today i am 188.6lbs still got lots to go...arggg
> 
> keep up the good work everyone!

Well done sexy lady xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done 35 :) 

My wiegh in tonight. I don't expect a good result as i have been very bad all week :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i did pretty good i guess with all the eating i somehow lost 4lbs.. i was 192 and today i am 188.6lbs still got lots to go...arggg
> 
> keep up the good work everyone!
> 
> Well done sexy lady xxxClick to expand...

thanks hun...must been all that :sex: burning those cal. :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa84 said:


> Well done 35 :)
> 
> My wiegh in tonight. I don't expect a good result as i have been very bad all week :(

thanks hun! you next week!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

great job 35....well I gained 2 lbs on vacation and now my scale needs a new battery so I cant weigh in again to see if I have lost it yet!


----------



## kka

I did weigh yesterday i just forgot to come on and post. :( 160.6 same as last week. Way to go on the weight loss 35!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay did my weight in yesterday and i lost another 3lbs woohoo i am 185.4! but i really got to keep focus on this diet tho i should be losing more hee hee but food is so my weakness! lol


----------



## Lisa84

35 are you mental!!! 3lb is awesome and you should be really chuffed. If you did that every week then it would be nearly a stone in a month. Well done honey xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa84 said:


> 35 are you mental!!! 3lb is awesome and you should be really chuffed. If you did that every week then it would be nearly a stone in a month. Well done honey xxx

84: thanks but "stone"?? what is that like a rock?? :shrug: i am so looking forward to droping those pounds...this link is encourging me tho...but i am still week on the food...hee hee


----------



## Lisa84

Hahaha a stone here is 14lbs xx


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies didnt gain anything during the Holiday but will be weighing in on Monday I'll keep you posted. :)
Congrats 35 hun


----------



## Lisa84

I had my weigh in at fat club last night and have lost 3.5lbs :o) im now at 173lbs xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

84 you go girl!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave:


----------



## winston83

Okay get ready it's been 16 days since I weighed in and I have lost 10.5 pounds woooooooo hoooooooo down to 208.5 xxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

OMG winston I am so proud of you! 
as for me ladies i gained nor losted in 7 days...what in the world happen i asked myself...


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats a fab weightloss Winston x

i put on a lb this week :( im gutted coz i have been good this week. I have felt bloated around and since ovulation tho so that might be it. Hope i get it off and some next week xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: ladies. poping in to let you know i am hanging in there.


----------



## 35_Smiling

weighed myself this morning...:blush::blush::blush:i am 198.8lbs....how the hell did that happen??:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## winston83

Got weighed last night down to 200 down 8.5 yey xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Winston thats fab!! :happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well over the holidays I put on 5 lbs....so here I am at square one again....LOL....

Win and 84 congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## 35_Smiling

i am sure i am now 200lbs today but i will weigh myself in the morning...sighhh the holdidays, my moms birthday, my sons birthday and know i a fat-ta-puss now! i so wnt to lose my weight before my birthday next month (Feb.26):blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Been to fat club tonight and ive lost 1 and half pounds :) im a little disappointed as ive been really good this week and felt like id lost more. Well its goin in the right direction so thats a good thing and FX it will catch up with me next week :) xx


----------



## Smile4me

What are you doing to lose the weight Win? Congrats btw, that's fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi can i join??

i'm going to put on clomid end of March but i have to loses one and half stone to get my bmi down from 34 to 24 :)

i'm 5ft 5 and i weigh 14st 3lbs

i'm on slimming world and i have already lost 2lbs since my appointment on tuesday.

i ahve all my exercise equipment in my front room and my wii fit so i will get there and i'm hoping to lose 2 stone but we will see :)

xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey becci good luck with the Clomid and the weightloss. Im also doin slimming world and find it fab! 

Is this the first time u have tried SW? xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I did slimming world last year and lost over a stone and half so i know i can do. i just didnt do as much exercise with it. so i'm hoping if i do it well and exercise i will drop off more:)

xx


----------



## Lisa84

Im sure u can do it x

this is the longest i have stuck at it coz im determined this time. While TTC it means so much more to lose the weight xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

How long have you been doing it for? do you have any good recipes ??

i'm looking for the lasagna one but i cant find the magazine it was in do you have it by any chance hun? 

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Nope sorry i dont. There is a veg lasagnerecipe on the internet u could adapt and put meat into i suppose. 

I have been doin it this time for about 3 months. I have started and stopped about 5 times now :brush: this is it this time tho. 

Are you goin to classes or just doin it on your own? xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

at the moment i'm doing it on my own. i find it really expensive to go to class. plus i live 15 miles away from a group and i dont drive so its abit hard. since i'm not with a group i cant view them online can i? is there any change you could get me recipe??? i know its cheeky xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Dont worry bout bein cheeky hun ill send u any recipe u want if it helps. Ill go online tomorrow and get it. 

I understand bout it bein expensive coz thats one of the reasons i have stopped goin before xx


----------



## winston83

Hey smile all I'm doin is only having 1200 calories per day and I'm doing 1 hour a day of high impact exercise like aerobics or dance plus I do an hour of low impact like exercise bike walking and step reps and skipping broken down into 10 min sections over the day weigh in tonight so fx it's ok had a few drinks watchin the footy yesterday x


----------



## winston83

It went good 195 down 5 come on woo hoo xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:blush:Ladies i am so embarrassed to say this but today i am *200.5lbs*.:growlmad: yes what the hell have I done to myself and i wonder why i cant get prego!:dohh: Ahhhhhh screaming :growlmad:Just last year Feb before my mc i was 150lbs i have gained 50lbs in one year! This is so wrong for me...sorry for the venting here but i am just angry at myself for getting this big...i need to do some serious soul searching as to how i am going to lose this so i can conceive.:cry:


----------

